# Cracked Screen



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

So, I or rather my dog, managed to crack my screen on my Galaxy Nexus! The device works fine (it receives calls, texts, etc.) but the touch screen does not work. Basically I'm trying to pull pictures off of the device but whenever I plug it into my computer Android USB Transfer doesn't recognize it. Any thoughts or ways to hopefully be able to grab some of my pictures and videos off of the device before I get another phone? PS I'm on a MAC if it makes a difference.


----------



## gitku (Jul 4, 2011)

You could use adb to pull everything from /data/media

If your rooted at least. You could boot into recovery and choose mount or use adb there

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

gitku said:


> You could use adb to pull everything from /data/media
> 
> If your rooted at least. You could boot into recovery and choose mount or use adb there
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I am rooted and that would be great...unfortunately I'm not good with the adb commands. Could you explain in more detail as to how I do this - or possibly provide the commands? Thanks!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I thought..


```
adb pull /sdcard
```
would work, but apparently it doesn't. interested in the command as well for future reference.

You can use..


```
adb pull /sdcard/Download
```
(replacing "Download" with any folder on the SD) to pull individual folders.


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

Could somebody elaborate further - I honestly haven't used adb in forever and have always had trouble when I had to. It would be really helpful, I have some stuff on here that I really don't want to lose. And, my screen keeps getting worse (soon I won't be able to see anything).


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

GSUS969 said:


> Could somebody elaborate further - I honestly haven't used adb in forever and have always had trouble when I had to. It would be really helpful, I have some stuff on here that I really don't want to lose. And, my screen keeps getting worse (soon I won't be able to see anything).


So you have adb setup already? Don't fret, its not as complicated as you've heard. Its just really delicate

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> So you have adb setup already? Don't fret, its not as complicated as you've heard. Its just really delicate
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It is set up, I used it a long time ago to initially root my phone. But, I basically followed a tutorial (therefore I have no real knowledge of how it works)


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

GSUS969 said:


> It is set up, I used it a long time ago to initially root my phone. But, I basically followed a tutorial (therefore I have no real knowledge of how it works)


Tuts are the best way to start, I don't have a lot of knowledge of it either. If you got it all setup just Google something like "how to adb pull folders off galaxy nexus.". Id type it up but I don't have my computer setup with adb atm

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok, So I got it working, but it keeps telling me "error: device not found"

Should the phone be booted into recovery or what?

I am just at the part where I hold down the up/down volume keys and the power button - is that correct?


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

GSUS969 said:


> Ok, So I got it working, but it keeps telling me "error: device not found"
> 
> Should the phone be booted into recovery or what?
> 
> I am just at the part where I hold down the up/down volume keys and the power button - is that correct?


You should be able to this with the phone booted. Just make sure USB debugging is enabled. If it doesn't that screen should be where you do it, although I think someone said recovery works too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Also of you're on windows make sure you have the drivers installed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm on a Mac, so it's not a drive issue. USB Debugging is enabled - but it still says error device not found. Why couldn't this phone have had removable memory!?!


----------



## KRUSH101 (May 2, 2012)

http://www.android.com/filetransfer/ Have you downloaded this?


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

KRUSH101 said:


> http://www.android.com/filetransfer/ Have you downloaded this?


Yes, I was counting on that being able to work. Unfortunately it hasn't. In the notification window when I plug my phone in via USB it says connected as camera. Which usually it says USB mass storage. I assume this is the problem, but I'm not sure of the cause or how to fix it.


----------



## zookii (Jun 24, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I thought..
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I've used adb pull /sdcard/ on many occasions and it pulls the entirety of that folder and sub folders. Had 3 exchanges and have had to do that on each of them so I didn't lose anything.


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

Any thoughts as to why it says "connected as camera" instead of "connected as USB mass storage"?


----------



## ceejay (Apr 28, 2012)

Just download airdroid. You can transfer anything over Wi-Fi


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

ceejay said:


> Just download airdroid. You can transfer anything over Wi-Fi


That's hard to do without my screen working...


----------



## Ciggy (Apr 20, 2012)

Not sure if this was said before I know it was suggested in the beginning of the thread. Turn the phone off, boot into recovery (volume up+down and power) and then you can navigate the recovery via volume controls and power button. Mount the device in the recovery and it will connect as if it was a usb thumb drive. Should work.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

If you're running a kernel that supports it and its enabled turn off fast charge, that may be an issue as well

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

GSUS969 said:


> So, I or rather my dog, managed to crack my screen on my Galaxy Nexus! The device works fine (it receives calls, texts, etc.) but the touch screen does not work. Basically I'm trying to pull pictures off of the device but whenever I plug it into my computer Android USB Transfer doesn't recognize it. Any thoughts or ways to hopefully be able to grab some of my pictures and videos off of the device before I get another phone? PS I'm on a MAC if it makes a difference.


Why not just replace the screen? I dont know what model phone you have but amazon or ebay i am sure have replacements.


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

wesmantooth267 said:


> Why not just replace the screen? I dont know what model phone you have but amazon or ebay i am sure have replacements.


I'm not comfortable breaking the phone down and installing a new screen...


----------



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

GSUS969 said:


> I'm not comfortable breaking the phone down and installing a new screen...


its very tedious. I had to replace the LCD to my droid x and managed to destroy the connection from my camera to the logic board. But everything else turned out great. But I had nothing to lose, I had no warranty and if i broke it I would have just upgraded. Saved my a couple hundred. Good luck with the screen though.


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

Plus, buying a new SAMOLED HD display is almost as much as buying a new phone. He's better off finding a way to get his stuff off and leave the rest up to insurance.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Woah woah woah.

Boot into fastboot (volume+/- and Power)
navigate to recovery...
(this is to ensure fast charge isn't going to be a culprit)


```
adb pull /SDBACKUP/ /data/media/
```
This will put your backup into a nice little folder rather than throwing it into a huge pile in your platform tools folder.


----------



## gitku (Jul 4, 2011)

If you don't have debugging enabled you can get to your files when in recovery through adb

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

